# Please Help with College Senior Project on Chickens as emotional support animals



## kami678 (May 22, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am a student at Oregon Institute of Technology in Klamath Fall, Oregon. I am currently working on a senior project about chickens as Emotional Support Animals/Therapy animals for veterans. Even if you are not a veteran I would like to know your opinion regarding chickens as Emotional Support Animals/Therapy animals. Please click on the link to take a short survey. Please share with your friends, family and any veterans you may know. Thank you Kami Walton

https://oit.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_0jFvcDUJ9JLsc97


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

This seems legit.I tried taking the survey(my chickens are therapy) and it wouldn't except my answer for how many times I visit my flock.I tried 5 times put in a number then wrote it out.Answer not acceptable.Couldn't finish the survey and I have better things to do....


----------



## kami678 (May 22, 2017)

Sorry about that. I will check the survey. It is my first time using the Qualtric program to create a survey.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I answered all the questions.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm disabled and they're great therapy animals they give you a reason to get up in the morning and get active if I didn't have them I'd probably be depressed again and weigh 300 pounds but they aren't very cuddly animals


----------

